# Food Safety News - 07/08/2022 Big Olaf ice cream owners say they are being unfairly targeted in investigation of deadly outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Jul 8, 2022)

Big Olaf ice cream owners say they are being unfairly targeted in investigation of deadly outbreak​By Coral Beach on Jul 08, 2022 12:07 am
An ice cream company whose product has been linked to a deadly outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections says the implication is pure speculation by state and federal health officials. Big Olaf Creamery owners stated in a Facebook post “that the investigation is ‘only speculation’ ” and it is unclear why the company is being “targeted”... Continue Reading

Publisher’s platform: Tara is back on ingredient list at Revive?​By Bill Marler on Jul 08, 2022 12:06 am
– OPINION – So says the website after being gone for a few days? Here is my post from Wednesday regarding the missing ingredient. I suggest folks to follow this Reddit thread –  it certainly seems that the numbers of ill coming forward are growing of people with nearly identical acute symptoms – abnormal liver enzymes and bilirubin, many with... Continue Reading

Bird flu eases in commercial poultry, but APHIS fears it could return in fall​By Dan Flynn on Jul 08, 2022 12:04 am
Commercial poultry flocks in the United States have mostly escaped highly pathogenic avian influenza during the past month. And a world snapshot for the period from May 19 through June 8 by the World Animal Health Information System of the World Organisation for Animal Health also shows Commercial poultry flocks in the United States have... Continue Reading

Ukraine tells of war impact on food safety at meeting of World Trade Organization​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 08, 2022 12:04 am
Ukraine has appealed for help to keep its food control system running during the Russian invasion and called for less strict trade measures to boost exports. Comments were made about how the conflict with Russia was affecting food safety, plant health, and animal welfare via a statement at a recent World Trade Organization (WTO) meeting.... Continue Reading

Local authority resources and lab capability on Scotland’s food standards agenda​By News Desk on Jul 08, 2022 12:03 am
The pressures on local authorities and food laboratories were among the issues discussed at the latest Food Standards Scotland (FSS) board meeting. One plan to resolve the situation is for a nationally funded official laboratory service in Scotland. This could see the four existing public analyst labs remain within local authorities but operate as a... Continue Reading

Yogurt recall initiated; product may contain pieces of glass​By News Desk on Jul 07, 2022 08:20 pm
Eat Real Food LLC is recalling several flavors of yogurt because of may be contain pieces of glass. No product photos were included with the company’s recall notice posted by the Food and Drug Administration. Consumers can use the following information to identify the recalled yogurt. It ws distributed nationwide. # Product Description Recall Number... Continue Reading

FDA testing finds detectable levels of PFAS prompting, recall of smoked clams​By News Desk on Jul 07, 2022 04:54 pm
Bumble Bee Foods LLC is recalling smoked clams after FDA testing found detectable levels of PFAS chemicals in samplings of the imported product.   The U.S. Food and Drug Administration test results came back after the agency conducted a limited survey as a preliminary step to determine if a more targeted or larger seafood survey should... Continue Reading

Dog food recalled after testing finds the presence of Listeria​By News Desk on Jul 07, 2022 11:31 am
Primal Pet Foods is recalling certain Raw Frozen Primal Patties for Dogs Beef Formula because of potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. People can become sick by handling contaminated food or touching surfaces that have been exposed to Listeria monocytogenes. This voluntary recall is a result of routine sampling by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, which... Continue Reading


----------

